# Malibu Canyon Drive - Post Event



## Emission (Dec 19, 2001)

Great drive on a beautiful day.

It was about 60 degrees outside and perfectly clear. The only thing in our way on the road were some guys on bikes (the non-powered type).

Ten BMW's made the event. Nine E46's, and one E36 M3.

We staged at McDonalds...



[url]http://community.webshots.com/storage/1/v3/0/87/49/29608749kLWbYsuxBM_ph.jpg[/URL]


----------



## Kaz (Dec 21, 2001)

The final section James took the remainder of us on through old Mullholland and out to PCH on the Ventura County side was brutal!

Roads were narrower, twistier, steeper, dirtier, and rougher on the tires. But man was it fun!

I'll happily do it again. :thumb:


----------



## Mr Paddle.Shift (Dec 19, 2001)

*woohoo!*

Great event! Great weather and new routes! Anyone got more pictures?

Here's the link to Emission's pic:









Highlights of the day:

1) Understeering forced me into opposite lane when negotiating a corner. Right in front of me: an on-coming red truck, at about 5-car length. Kaz witnessed it. Closed shave.

2) According to Sergio, a guy in Van cursed him and Kevin, probably all of us for "speeding"? 

3) Tons of cyclists. Probably cursing us too.

4) Saw two Sheriffs with their SUV at one of the residence. They fixed their eyes on the convoy.

5) Over90 and other guy in M3 were rather behind. But hope you guys had some fun! 

6) Newly paved road on Piuma (first curvy section of the drive) is a blast!

7) On the way back on PCH, Kaz and I saw a M1.


----------



## over90 (Dec 21, 2001)

Here are some of my pics... that was fun!:thumb: :thumb: :thumb: 
BTW-We were going slow in the end cause popo was behind me!:thumbdwn:


----------



## ALEX325i (Dec 19, 2001)

Emission said:


> *Great drive on a beautiful day.
> 
> It was about 60 degrees outside and perfectly clear. The only thing in our way on the road were some guys on bikes (the non-powered type).
> 
> ...


Vince, can't see the pics


----------



## over90 (Dec 21, 2001)

here's more...


----------



## Mr Paddle.Shift (Dec 19, 2001)

*...*

*Over90:* thanks for making the trip up here from OC. You guys have been a great sport!  Also, we were hanging out at Neptune's Net (place before PCH) and saw you and that M3 (popo?). Shouted at you guys..but I guess the PCH scenery was more enticing! 

:thumb:

* Alex325i:* You've got to keep reloading. Emission's web server isn't cooperating very well... :tsk: You wished you were here with us driving aye?


----------



## over90 (Dec 21, 2001)

lol - popo = policia...


----------



## IndyMike (Dec 19, 2001)

*Ah, yes! California Dreamin' on such a*

winters day!


----------



## Mr Paddle.Shift (Dec 19, 2001)

*...*

:lmao: dumb me... were they in an SUV??



over90 said:


> *lol - popo = policia... *


----------



## Plaz (Dec 19, 2001)

I'll definitely be down for the next drive... once I take delivery and have a chance to take a few practice runs on Decker Canyon Rd.


----------



## over90 (Dec 21, 2001)

*Re: ...*



VinceTopasBlau3 said:


> *:lmao: dumb me... were they in an SUV??
> 
> *


Yup... after the 2nd stop (when you guys waited), popo pulled within sight & stayed with us until we got lost! So we just pulled over & took some pictures of our cars and waited for him to pass us... :thumbdwn:


----------



## Mr Paddle.Shift (Dec 19, 2001)

*...*

*IndyMike:* California Dreaming it sure is! 

*Plaz330i:* Be sure to let me know once you get you car. I'd suggest you drive around first to break into 1200miles, before attempting the Malibu Canyons. Tons of gradients where you need to rev up high! :thumb: Also, if you join us next time, you will officially be the first model year 2002 E46. Since I organized this Southland event last August, we never really seen any 2002 E46.


----------



## Plaz (Dec 19, 2001)

*Re: ...*



VinceTopasBlau3 said:


> *
> Plaz330i: Be sure to let me know once you get you car. I'd suggest you drive around first to break into 1200miles, before attempting the Malibu Canyons. Tons of gradients where you need to rev up high! :thumb: Also, if you join us next time, you will officially be the first model year 2002 E46. Since I organized this Southland event last August, we never really seen any 2002 E46. *


Oh, you'll know... I'll be all over the boards between drives. 

I'm actually planning on taking a *leisurely* drive on Mulholland Hwy. on my way home from Cutter on pickup day... PCH to 101... ya think it will be too tempting? Certainly not *impossible* to keep under 4500 with the 330's torque, is it?

I'll be honored to be the first '02 E46 in the pack. The events seem far enough removed from each other, though, that 1200 prior to the next event shouldn't be too difficult. Especially considering the amount of driving I foresee in the first few weeks with my new baby!


----------



## ALEX325i (Dec 19, 2001)

*Re: ...*



VinceTopasBlau3 said:


> *Alex325i:... You wished you were here with us driving aye?  *


You bet Vince! :thumb: Looks like you guys had a GREAT time...


----------



## Inaux (Jan 2, 2002)

HAHA! I made a video 

This is the FIRST time I've ever done anything close to this, not much action.. but uhh.. if you want, heres a tiny little clip 

http://www.inaux.com/car/malibu/intro.mpg

PS: I, and both my friends, had a BLAST  Thanks everyone for a great time. We'll have to do it again. Good seeing you again too Kit, sucks about the cops at the end we were wondering where the hell you guys went


----------



## over90 (Dec 21, 2001)

Brandon,
I can't believe you threw together a video already!!!:thumb: :lmao: :lmao: :lmao: Did you get good shots of us from behind?

BTW - You can see those pissed off bicyclists on the left when we turned! lol:lmao:


----------



## Inaux (Jan 2, 2002)

I HAD some good scenes of us but the first 18 minutes of the fuggen tape are jacked =\ And Josh screwed up all the still pics heh, he forgot to put it into memory, so all I have is a huge mass of like 80 mins of all our driving that I might go through and put something together with~


----------



## Inaux (Jan 2, 2002)

Dude we pissed so many bicyclists off I don't even wanna think about it rofl, seriously probably 75 people at least


----------



## over90 (Dec 21, 2001)

Cool, can't wait to see the rest of it!


----------



## Mr Paddle.Shift (Dec 19, 2001)

*...*

Inaux, glad that youe had fun! Next time, have to enforce that we have the Motorola talk-abouts. The lanes get narrower and can be dangerous for the cyclists and us. 

Btw, great video! Wished you had a clip of my ride... never seen the Alpina wheels in motion before...


----------



## Mr Paddle.Shift (Dec 19, 2001)

*Re: Re: ...*

*Plaz:* Alrighty!  Btw, what's the ETA of your car? Also, drop me a note if you decide to do the self-wash on Santa Monica. I washed mine almost one other Sunday.

*Alex325i:* One of these days, we could do a live webcast. And you folks on the East coast will be riding with us then!


----------



## Inaux (Jan 2, 2002)

Oh btw, did anyone see the Z8? Right after most the people left, zipped by us on the other side of the road heading towards PCH, *drool* First I've ever seen on the road. I also saw 7 Ferraris total today


----------



## Plaz (Dec 19, 2001)

*Re: Re: Re: ...*



VinceTopasBlau3 said:


> *Plaz: Alrighty!  Btw, what's the ETA of your car? Also, drop me a note if you decide to do the self-wash on Santa Monica. *


The ship docks at Port Hueneme on 2/11, so I'm thinking I'll be able to pick her up on the 14th or 15th.









I'm guessing by the second weekend in March I should have 1200 miles. Maybe earlier. :dunno:

I'll let you know if I decide to go do the SM wash thing... I think I'll give Handy J in Culver City a shot first though... they're supposedly quite good... I'll have to judge for myself.


----------



## ALEX325i (Dec 19, 2001)

Inaux said:


> *HAHA! I made a video
> 
> This is the FIRST time I've ever done anything close to this, not much action.. but uhh.. if you want, heres a tiny little clip
> 
> ...


Hey Inaux,

Great video! Can't wait to see part II... :thumb:


----------



## over90 (Dec 21, 2001)

Inaux said:


> *Oh btw, did anyone see the Z8? Right after most the people left, zipped by us on the other side of the road heading towards PCH, *drool* First I've ever seen on the road. I also saw 7 Ferraris total today  *


Yeah, I saw the Z8 also but I see that thing everyday cause my boss drives one. He always races the owner of my company who owns a 550 Maranello. I'll get some pics for you.:thumb:


----------



## Kaz (Dec 21, 2001)

The video is SWEET! Of course, I say that 'cause its video of the back of my car. :thumb:


----------



## nate (Dec 24, 2001)

Looks like fun!

I drove this all day


----------



## Inaux (Jan 2, 2002)

Can anyone give me a link to a program that I can use to speed an MPG up 2x? I have MegaPEG for Adobe Premiere but I can't find a crack and its a demo, so it puts its stupid symbol on the movie =\ After I find this goddam program (been looking for a good 2 hours) I can start putting some stuff together.


----------



## over90 (Dec 21, 2001)

Someone please help Brandon! I wanna see more footage!:lmao:

nate328Ci - Any action shots on your snow mobile?


----------



## over90 (Dec 21, 2001)

Emission, the link is still not working for me.


----------



## Emission (Dec 19, 2001)

Inaux, cool video. Get to working on part II.

I will post a link to the pics later this evening so we can enjoy them in the AM.


----------



## ALEX325i (Dec 19, 2001)

nate328Ci said:


> *Looks like fun!
> 
> I drove this all day
> 
> *


Hey Nate,

Looks like fun, but I think you should try this one. With two wheels is MUCH more fun...


----------



## Inaux (Jan 2, 2002)

Ok I really need someone to find a program that will let me make an mpg play twice as fast (IE turn x.mpg into y.mpg where y is 2x as fast as x, I need to change the actual file not just find a player that will play it twice as fast)


----------



## Emission (Dec 19, 2001)

This had better work!


----------



## over90 (Dec 21, 2001)

Nope still doesn't work!


----------



## nate (Dec 24, 2001)

over90 said:


> * nate328Ci - Any action shots on your snow mobile? *


No action shots. But I have about 80 more pics. I am on dial-up now, so this is the only other one I uploaded 










Alex, that looks like fun. It wouldn't get anywere in snow


----------



## nate (Dec 24, 2001)

Alright, one more. This is the beginning of Haydn Valley. The wind was blowing across the valley at 40+ mph. Near white-out/vertigo conditions. Cold as hell, -20 F wind chills.

How would a RWD BMW do here? No wheeled vehicles allowed. I have only seen one BMW up here, a 4.4i X5 on snows. It was very dirty. A bunch of Audis and Scoobys though.


----------



## over90 (Dec 21, 2001)

*Re: woohoo!*



VinceTopasBlau3 said:


> *
> 
> Highlights of the day:
> 
> ...


Here's "that" guy... :lmao:


----------



## Emission (Dec 19, 2001)

I was the last guy in line. That guy just yelled "Fuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuck Youuuuuuuuuuuuuuu" as he passed me.

Very upset. Needs anger management classes!


----------

